# When youre pissed as hell...



## EphemeralStick (Sep 10, 2011)

So lately I can't stop fuming and on the verge of going on a rampage. I'm just wondering what do all of you guys do when you're seriously about to burst. Drinking only makes me even more pissed off, and smoking up does next to nothing. Any input?


----------



## Puckett (Sep 10, 2011)

punching bag, or vent to a friend. call a ramdom num from a pay phone and just tell the guy/girl you need to vent and go off.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 10, 2011)

STEP ONE identify the problem STEP TWO examine all possible solutions,and there possible out come STEP THREE develop a plan of action,and execute said plan. or if this does'nt work ,maybe a BJ?


----------



## Nelco (Sep 10, 2011)

drink
go fuck some shit up


----------



## Menyun (Sep 11, 2011)

lol Tons of things you can do..

EX1. If its cold out go jump in a lake somethin about your heart skipping a beat from the cold water calms you down.
EX2. Go get your dick wet... turn that anger into passion aka great sex.
EX3 go to a bar (any decent sized gathering) pick the biggest guy their and go pick a fight with him. It's hard to stay heated after getting a ass whoopin when its your own damn fault and even if you win the point of picking the biggest dude their is your still gonna get banged up a bit.
EX4. DO WORK (anything that exerts energy) aka chop wood, move heavy objects... even just go run.

Thats what works for me and I have AM issues so yea. Should work for anyone.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 11, 2011)

I like to go for walks. Sometimes a run or a bike ride.


----------



## Dead horse (Sep 11, 2011)

Trash diver's got it pretty well right to a T.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 11, 2011)

Evaluate the problem and find a solution or get over it....for me this is usually done with some herb.


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho (Sep 11, 2011)

go on a hike.


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho (Sep 11, 2011)

get a bike.


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho (Sep 11, 2011)

or go to an open mike.


----------



## eclipse (Sep 11, 2011)

when i get like that i just start walking and thinking about other shit and eventually that clears my head, or you can get wasted, listen to some combichrist, tear shit up, and let the emotion exhaust itself, either way


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Sep 11, 2011)

Be a cutter. J/k


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 11, 2011)

free comedy. cant really do this here free but it works in holland. find some flowers a girl threw in the bin because she didnt like the boy who gave it to her. clean up the bouquet so it looks newer. take the green tissue paper and pick up some dogshit and rewrap the flowers and lay them on a bench. sit on another bench and watch people pick it up and smell it.

i do this at mcdonalds morning rush. i grab a cup off a table or trash bin and get some free coffee. then i go in line and ask for ketchup packets. i fold the packets in half and make a pin hole on the bend. i go into both toilets when the coast is clear and place a packet under the pad of the toilet seat. the result is a squirt or red stuff in the toilet. everyone looks before flushing. then i sit where i have the best view and watch the look of omg i need to see a doctor quick on peoples faces. stuffing some shit under the handles of a cop car is pretty funny too. yeah i would just lighten up with a good laugh. oh heres one id love to try take a doughnut box and put an alarm clock on it with some wires. then call the police and tell them about a suspitious package laying somewhere.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL my favorite was saran wrap over the toilet.


----------



## Nelco (Sep 12, 2011)

scary larry and i used to get stuffed toys and dolls from thrift stores and have shoot them


----------



## Nelco (Sep 12, 2011)

tazzing friends help too
i guess i don't have constructive ways to release anger..but i got ways


----------

